
A Computer for Everything: One Year of iPad Pro - milankragujevic
https://www.macstories.net/stories/one-year-of-ipad-pro/
======
binaryapparatus
Decent writer looks for a niche that's not occupied and says 'hey this will
do'. Then tries to convince us it is all well. It is not -- the emperor is
naked.

I like how Federico does his job but I really don't like 'lets pretend iPad
can replace proper computer' approach.

Matt Gemmell took the same path recently and it won't end well too.

~~~
ebbv
This is my biggest problem. This article is a really long tutorial on how to
make an iPad sorta kinda do the things my Mac already does out of the box.
Why? There's never a convincing argument why I would want to do this.

~~~
coldtea
> _Why? There 's never a convincing argument why I would want to do this._

Lighter. Longer lasting battery. Dead easy app management. No "blue screens".
Apps designed for direct manipulation. No configuration and maintenance hassle
or sys-adminy stuff. Works great on a desk, on your lap, on a sofa, on the
bed.

But best of all: if you're a writer/journalist/etc, and mostly do writing,
web, email, reading, IM, etc, it does all you need, and nothing you don't.

------
new299
The article is interesting, I learnt about a few apps that could be valuable
to me.

But what I found most worrying was the lack of acknowledgement that
exclusively using cloud storage has caviates associated with it. Are we really
so comfortable with, unencrypted, cloud storage now that we don't even mention
the potential for warrentlsss access and other abuses?

~~~
willstrafach
> Are we really so comfortable with, unencrypted, cloud storage now that we
> don't even mention the potential for warrentlsss access and other abuses?

It is worth noting that iCloud allows encryption of your data using a
passphrase (Usually the device passphrase but I believe you can set a custom
one, if you prefer).

~~~
dhess
As of December 2016, I believe you are, generally speaking, incorrect. iCloud
data is encrypted in transit and at rest, but only iCloud Keychain is
encrypted "in such a way that Apple cannot read or access" it.[1] For all
other data stored in iCloud, Apple both provides and retains access to the
encryption keys. Note that this includes iCloud backups you make of your
iMessages; however, if you do not back up your iMessage content to iCloud,
then technically speaking your iMessages are not part of your iCloud footprint
and Apple does not have access to that content.[ibid]

Apple's law enforcement guidelines[2] provide more detail about what Apple
effectively has access to and can/will provide upon presentation of a warrant.

(As of iOS 9.3 and macOS 10.11.4, it appears that notes that you explicitly
password-protect in the Notes app are also encrypted with a user-supplied key
to which Apple has no access. They don't explicitly mention this functionality
in [1] or [2], but they do imply that this is the case in [3].)

There have been rumblings [4] since the San Bernardino case that Apple is
considering providing what you describe, so that users can provide their own
encryption keys for their iCloud content and backups, such that Apple no
longer has access to the plaintext. However, Apple has not implemented this
functionality yet, and I haven't heard anything about it since the FBI dropped
its case against Apple in this matter.

[1] [http://www.apple.com/privacy/approach-to-
privacy/](http://www.apple.com/privacy/approach-to-privacy/)

[2] [https://www.apple.com/legal/privacy/law-enforcement-
guidelin...](https://www.apple.com/legal/privacy/law-enforcement-guidelines-
us.pdf)

[3] [https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT205794#forgot_password](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT205794#forgot_password)

[4] [paywall] [http://www.wsj.com/articles/in-beefing-up-icloud-security-
ap...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/in-beefing-up-icloud-security-apple-weighs-
privacy-against-convenience-1458089515)

------
nunez
I unsuccessfully tried using the iPad as a full-fledged computer for two
months. It did not work out. Much of the web still assumes that you're using a
mouse. You don't realize this until you try browsing the web with the iPad.
Also, using SSH,even with Panic, was not as seamless as it seemed. There was
much screen refreshing. I really missed having a mouse.

~~~
cwyers
You can get a USB mouse, can't you?

~~~
macintux
iOS has no cursor. I suppose a mouse might be viable for remote desktop
environments, but there's nothing to move with a mouse in the OS itself.

------
_Codemonkeyism
I don't want to sound arrogant, but for everyone who used a ridiculously
overpowered computer - 90% of people (?) - for surfing and using Word, yes the
iPad Pro is fine - or even overpowered.

Using it to develop Python looks intersting, I'd like to know more about what
he does (I assume Python works fine, Webpack compile? How is the 'drive'?)

~~~
rubyfan
Same. While it's near impossible these days to get many things done without an
internet connection I usually like to have a full stack on localhost for
convenience. I'm curious how anyone might meaningfully develop using the iPad
Pro.

~~~
evgen
While I am not committed to it yet, I have found it pretty easy to move a lot
of my development work to my iPad Air 2. Pythonista, Working Copy, and
Textastic cover local dev/testing cycle, Blink lets me connect in to a mosh
session on a cloud dev server, and with Screens I can VNC to my laptop sitting
on my desk, etc. I still prefer my MBA for dedicated coding sessions, but I
have been pleasantly surprised by how far you can get with just a tablet and
bluetooth keyboard or keyboard case for the tablet.

------
reustle
I've been trying to replace most of my daily (chrome-based) browser tasks from
my macbook air to an ipad pro 12" for the past 2 weeks. Trying to do anything
reasonable on safari/chrome for iOS is a pain in the ass, and is nowhere near
desktop replacement level. I really wish it was, and I use "request desktop
version" often, but even then so many sites are so broken. Safari mobile is
just not ready for this "serious" work. We need a desktop-level browser on
iOS.

~~~
givinguflac
I'm genuinely curious as I've seen a few people say it but I've literally
never experienced an issue that couldn't be solved by requesting the desktop
version. Could you give an example of a broken site so I can check it out?

~~~
reustle
Upwork has been the biggest pain point for me so far. Try scrolling in the
messages pages, for example. Also the padding/margins are totally wack so the
text is glued up against the sides of the pages. Also enjoy the capcha every
few minutes.

Another site is Facebook (non-mobile site). Not a wonderful experience.

Another one is my own little project, Amtrak.io. On my 13" macbook air the top
4 KPI boxes are in a row, but on the 12" ipad they are not, even though the
resolutions are nearly the same.

It seems to be sites who use media queries, as I read that ios safari reports
to the DOM that's its physical screen size is actually actual-screen-size/2
which is silly and annoying.

------
DennisP
It's not a real computer for me unless I can write and run my own software on
it.

~~~
jaegerpicker
ok then the iPad Pro qualifies. Continous, Swift playgrounds, python3 and a
number of other apps allow you write and run code on the device.

~~~
swiley
You still can't build the kernel yourself.

~~~
egypturnash
Which rules out Macs or Windows as "real computers" for you, then?

------
bluedino
People were doing this with an iPad and the first SSH clients for iOS but it
never caught on beyond "hey look at me"

~~~
coldtea
Any hard numbers about this "never caught up"?

------
heimatau
I'm currently debating to use an iPad Pro for my main workflow. This article
is 12 pages long. Lots of solid perspectives. I'm surprised I haven't read
more articles like this yet.

I'm a math student. I hate the sheer volume of paper I have to lug around. I
know the iPad won't replace 100% of my activities as a college student and as
an autodidact but I have a sneaking suspicion that the iPad Pro is a solid
device, localized control and overall a replacement of my laptop (primary
computer) for 95% of activities.

P.S. I went to check out a Microsoft Surface, a family member got one for xmas
last year and she loves it. It crashed on me within 1 minute, namely OneNote,
which would be apart of my primary workflow. iPad Pro never crashed and had
great response times.

~~~
kaishiro
When I read comments like yours I can't help but feel as if your mind was made
up before you gave the device a fair shot. Despite your singular negative
experience, even you must be able to concede that it was _most likely_ an
atypical issue.

I've had iPad applications crash on me numerous times - but I still think
they're great, largely stable devices.

~~~
heimatau
Well, I didn't want to write a book of reasons but one of my math professors
avidly uses it and it crashes EVERY SINGLE class, many times it crashed at
least two times in a 3 hour class. The max was about 7.

~~~
kaishiro
The problem with anecdotes is that they're easily refuted. For example, I know
of someone who uses a Surface as their full time development machine and I've
never seen it crash on him...ever.

Just be careful dismissing products due to a singular negative narrative that
you've created.

~~~
heimatau
I doubt 'ever'. It doesn't matter what OS the person is using, there _will_ be
crashes. It also crashes on my sister-in-law. I'd say you are just as guilty
saying 'problem with anecdotes is that they're easily refuted'.

I'm not a blind Apple user. The recent MBP changes has me strongly looking for
an alternative. I didn't make up my mind. I went out of my way to go to a Msft
store and give them a shot. Nope, it failed. At the end of the day, the
consumer most likely makes a decision based on anecdotes. There is no
'scientific standard' to 'should I buy a Surface or iPad'. There isn't. Being
critical of my opinion is a sad thing. As, all I'm doing is sharing my
experience and your attempts to 'refute' my perspective only help refute
yours.

I'd encourage you to consider that I'm trying to help people with my
experience. You sharing someone else's experience to 'correct' me is mean-
spirited. Namely because your desire to correct and not inform.

~~~
kaishiro
You seem to have taken offense at what I was saying. I'll just say that wasn't
my intent and leave it at that.

~~~
heimatau
Well, you sounded critical namely due to assuming/thinking I had only one
experience, then trying to deconstruct how I was 'wrong'. Instead of maybe
saying, 'I hope you aren't basing your decision on only one experience. As I
had problems with the iPad crashing on me but I still think it's a solid
device'.

 _How_ you approach saying something matters more than _what_ you actually
say, when dealing with humans. It's something that I'm learning as I've gotten
older and I am _not_ an expert.

------
mark_l_watson
I take a different approach. I use a MacBook for software development and
using OmniGraffle for creating technical diagrams for my books. Most
everything else I do on an iPad Pro. I don't mind having two work devices,
especially given that I also have several Linux laptops and a few old Mac
laptops.

If I were ever to travel for a year, then I could live with just an iPad Pro
(I use Prompt for multiple SSH shells, so I can program on an iPad), but for
regular life and work, having two devices makes sense.

------
jwr
I am a big fan of iPads, the large Pro in particular, which I use every day.
But I don't think it is quite ready for being the only computer, except in a
few select use cases.

------
cylinder
This sounds like a nightmare.

------
heimatau
It took me a while to go through his entire 12 pages but here is a brief list
of the apps/accessories he speaks about:

*Note: there are duplicate apps for similar situations (i.e. three writing apps) but that's because he was switching between them for different uses.

\- Readdle’s Document app - ‘best file manager’

\- workflow app - like IFFTT

\- iA Writer - writing app ($3.99, short writing)

\- Working Copy Enterprise ($14.99) - collab writing

\- Twelve South’s ParcSlope ($49.99 on Amazon)

\- Razer Keyboard Case for iPad Pro ($169.99 on amazon)

\- Anker PowerCore 20000 Battery ($45 on amazon)

\- Apple 29W USB-C Charger

\- Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 Wireless (headphones)

\- SteelSeries Nimbus Controller

\- Tom Bihn Daylight Briefcase

\- Spotify and Apple Music

\- Synology NAS - DS214play (for home server/media center)

    
    
        - DS Get, DS File, DS Video
    
        - QuickConnect feature with Synology (allows access to home server, in non-home settings)
    

\- Infuse Pro 5 ($12.99, for not needing to convert media files)

\- Plex (free - video streaming)

\- Provenance (github - old games emulator for iOS)

    
    
        - https://github.com/jasarien/Provenance/wiki/Building-Provenance
    

\- PlayMira ($9.99 - ps4 game streaming)

\- Timepage for iPad (6.99 - calendar)

\- Airmail ($4.99 - mail account)

\- Sanebox ($ - email management assist)

\- Pixelmator ($4.99 - edit images)

\- Launcher with Notication Center Widges by Cromulent Labs (free - url
automation)

    
    
        - https://www.macstories.net/reviews/with-launcher-2-0-im-rethinking-my-notification-center-widgets/
    

\- Inoreader (free - rss feed reader)

\- Fiery Feeds Premium (9.99 - rss feed reader)

\- Copied (free - clipboard manager)

\- Bear ($4.99 - notes replacement)

    
    
        - https://www.macstories.net/stories/why-im-considering-bear-as-a-notes-app-replacement/
    

\- Ulysses ($24.99 - text document writing, zen app, short writing)

\- Pinnacle Studio Pro ($12.99 - video editing)

\- VideoGrade ($5.99 - color editor of videos)

\- DEVONthink To Go ($14.99 - doc and info management, search function is high
value)

\- iThoughts ($11.99 - mindmap)

\- Scrivener - ($19.99 - writing, long form writing)

\- Ferrite Recording Studio (free, voice memo with editing)

\- SanDisk iXpand Flash Drive (SDIX30C-064G-GN6NN) (64 gb = $49.99)

\- Annotable (free, image annotation)

He writes about a lot of apps. Here is a list of it all (warning all of his
stuff is affiliate links) [https://www.macstories.net/stories/one-year-of-
ipad-pro/12/#...](https://www.macstories.net/stories/one-year-of-ipad-
pro/12/#content)

------
wslh
I can only think he is joking when he says he develops software using Python.
Yes, you can connect to a remote computer via SSH or use a an unofficial (and
non-free) Python port. Noawadays developing software also involves using
IDEs... just in case the author forgot that part.

~~~
falcolas
> Noawadays developing software also involves using IDEs

Assuming your definition of IDE is limited to GUI applications, and assuming
you speak for everyone. Since neither is true, developing code on the terminal
on a remote server is _very_ possible and even practical.

~~~
wslh
> and assuming you speak for everyone.

The author is the one who speaks for everyone. I would like to use Xcode or
Atom/Visual Studio Code.

And... by definition when you work on a remote server you are not developing
on the iPad!

~~~
ar0
> The author is the one who speaks for everyone.

No, he doesn't. He speaks of his own experiences.

In fact, he states as much very clearly in the introduction: "The Mac and the
iPad can coexist in a market where customers believe one is superior to the
other. I prefer working on the iPad; others like their Macs more. And that's
fine[...]".

~~~
wslh
> He speaks of his own experiences.

His experiences only work for a few people. For example, Node.js is one the
top programming languages being used now, how do you develop with Node.js in
the iPad Pro? Java? C/C++? Go?

~~~
falcolas
The same way he did Python, in a console. The only languages which may be a
challenge to program in that fashion would be Swift, Objective C, and C# -
because they are so tied to MacOS and Windows respectively.

A well set up Vim or Emacs is perfectly capable of writing Node.js, Java, C
(side note - hilarious that you tried to use this as an example, given that C
and C++ are probably written by a majority of developers in the console) and
Go.

~~~
wslh
Developing using a remote computer is not developing in the iPad itself.

~~~
whiskers
The point is that it's an equivalent workflow. It doesn't make the process of
developing worse if you're used to those tools so why does it matter if it's
100% local?

We can assume if it's working for them then network connectivity isn't an
issue (which is isn't for most of us, most of the time).

